# How long did you wait for your FET?



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi ladies does anyone know how long you have to wait from a failed cycle to have an FET? 
We have literally just had a cycle, otd isnt until 3 days time but im having full blown AF and after having 2 bfp im now getting bfn tests so im just trying to figure out when we would be able to try for an FET

Is there a 'better' time period to wait how many have had success with an FET on the next cycle after a failed one? Is is best to go straight back or wait a little while ? Just need to get it clear in my head


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Karmas,

I just read your post and didn't want to read and run.  

So sorry to hear you're getting BFN's already....fingers crossed that there may be a turn of events, although I'm sure you know your own body, but I'll keep everything crossed for you.   

Sorry, I can't actually answer your question, but it's something I'd also be very keen to hear other peoples views / experiences too.  I'm just in the process of deciding when to go for my FET in Spain (AF just arrived today!), so it's either this cycle (would need to start meds tomorrow after a baseline scan / bloods!) or we would wait until January.  I did ask my clinic in Spain when we could have another shot (if of course worst case scenario our FET failed) and they advised the following month, but I know some clinics say wait one or two cycles before going for the next one, so I think it varies depending on the clinic. 

Sending you


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks Nicnik we did the long protocol on our first egg share which resulted in ohss and no EC, 2nd round we have done the short protocol but was having 3 injections of different drugs a day they collected 16 eggs and suspected ohss again at ET my ovaries were so swollen they were thinking of not putting one back at all. So im just wondering if its best to give your body a decent break and then go for a more natural cycle as im obviously ovulating 

I wonder if it makes a difference in the results - might have to trawl the internet to see if any studies have been done with medicated fets and natural fets or if there is a difference in the time scale. I just like to know all the facts before going ahead.

So sorry to hear its not worked out so far x


----------



## Brin (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Karmas, I'm sorry about your BFNs. I asked my consultant this question just after my ET, so I would know my time frame if my cycle was unsuccessful. 

I was told that they recommended that a person wait to have one 'regular' period (i.e., not the AF close to OTD, but one after that) before undergoing FET. This was after the long protocol IVF, and the FET would have been medicated. 

Good luck with everything! Fingers crossed for your FET whenever it happens


----------



## Peabody (May 10, 2016)

Hi karmas i had a failed medicated fet in june and started my next in september because it took that long for ny period to regulate itself. I definately think you shoukd wait at least one month to ensure your period is normal. I didnt have a proper period for 3 months.


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi - I had two periods and then started again on the third cycle for each of mine.  I definitely felt my body appreciated the break (and my mind did too).  Vxx


----------



## Natsel (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a failed ivf in September. I've had a period in October. Im having a endo scratch November and then after my November period I'm starting my treatment and will have FET December. 

Sorry to hear about you Bfn xx


----------



## JenK (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey I had my fresh short protocol ivf cycle with the test in July and I've just started injecting for my first frozen cycle. my clinic suggests a minimum of 3 months/ cycles but then they were full up when I first phoned them you have the teach then the next month you start on day 21 so it feels like it has taken forever. If all goes to plan my FET will be mid Dec.


----------

